# [Solved]Thunderbolt "SD Card safe to remove"; Unable to mount SD Card



## Jose (Jul 16, 2011)

So in preps for selling my phone, I wiped my SD Card using the option under Storage (running CM7 BTW, 12/06 build by ProTekk). Anyway, i tried to mount the SD Card after it was done and I keep getting a notification telling me the SD card is safe to remove. I have removed, reinserted it, rebooted, tried mounting in CWM to no avail. How can I fix this so I can mount the SD card?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

hrmmm.. just shooting blindly until someone thinks of a better answer... have you tried a factory reset in cwm?


----------



## Jose (Jul 16, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> hrmmm.. just shooting blindly until someone thinks of a better answer... have you tried a factory reset in cwm?


Didn't work. Cannot seem to format or mount the sd card. Ugh!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

i'm going to move this over to the TB general section and leave a link here in the panic room, as well. you might just have a dead sdcard, idk... hope this helps.


----------



## Jose (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I used my video camera to format the ad card and it works now. Weird why it would not format anywhere else. Thanks for the help.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

the SD card needs to be FAT 32 formatted, I wonder if cm7 wipe did something to that.


----------

